# Friday night Chili ABTs' Q-view



## bigsteve (Apr 10, 2009)

Another beautiful Friday night. Threw together some ABT's. This batch is stuffed with Chilli and Onions. I will sprinkle on some grated Mexican cheese when they're in the bell lap.

Didn't have any home made chilli, so I used Bushs canned chilli. It's pretty good for canned. I'm doing this batch on the Weber grill I picked up recently.

Ready to go on the fire:



See you in a couple of beers, I mean hours.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 10, 2009)

Excellent idea Steve!
I'm sure yours will turn out better than my last batch.
Can't wait to see them when they are finished, should be a good one.


----------



## nomorecoop (Apr 10, 2009)

Great idea!!!


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 10, 2009)

I used only about 12 briquettes. My Weber is new to me, so I'm still learning heat control. Using the bottom dampers, I was able to keep my lid thermometer pretty much on 250 for about 75 minutes. The temp started to sink because the coals were about used up. I topped them with Kraft Taco cheese. I didn't realize it was low fat. Regular cheese would have melted a little better. None the less, I think I'll quote Ralph Kramden to describe how they taste:

"A-Hamma-Hamma-Hamma."

They are *FANTASTIC*.


----------



## fire it up (Apr 10, 2009)

Super-duper points, they look great!
You're right about the low fat cheese, whatever they put in or take out or chemically enhance to make things low fat, it just never melts the way regular cheese does.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice job Big Steve


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 11, 2009)

Nice Q VIEW and great new idea


----------



## bigsteve (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks for that.  However, I got the chilli idea here,  Someone had mentioned it in an old post I had read a few weeks ago.  Glad I could provide a Q-view to spark some interest anyway.


----------



## rivet (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm with ya there FiU! It's made with lowfat milk, nothing added nor chemically enhanced, just the milkfat taken out. What a shame. Fat is where it's at! Fat is flavor! 

Lofat stuff has a rubbery mouthfeel and no taste to me.

"If you don't want the fat calories, then eat less."


----------



## azrocker (Apr 11, 2009)

Points! Looks good.


----------

